# Doing it myself headers install. Need tips



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

so my ****s getting here friday, and saturday im putting my headers in with a friend. we have no lift but we got a jack and jackstands and a pretty large amount of tools and socket sets. planning on jacking the back up first, removing the catback. then dropping it and loosening the headers then jack the front, remove, install new, and then everything back on. sound good? im just wondering if i should use WD40 and should the new headers be torqued back on or anything?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

as soon as I get home, I'll post some pics, and links that should help you with the install... But quickly: 
You should buy a new exhaust gasket, longer studs and I'd recommend new copper nuts as well.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Posted this a couple weeks ago. Hope it helps. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5145901-Reviews-and-DIY-info-Header-and-brakes


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

it comes with new gaskets for the "5" row and the "1" to the down pipe. Thanks for the page about the install! between my buddy(who does exhaust work for every scion in northern virginia) and myself we should knock this out in 5 hours or so. Where do i get the longer studs and copper nuts? Lowes? and what size?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine didn't come with the exhaust flange gasket and it came with the mid pipe gasket but it was the wrong size lol. just a heads up. Both gaskets were cheap. Just expect to need them. 

As for the studs im really not sure. thygreyt probably knows though.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

well im getting them tomorrow, cant wait. I checked and mine comes with both sets of gaskets. But i still need to know what kind of bolts i should buy. also my scion buddy says we should need to take the catback out of the car, just unhook it. One more thing, how long does this usually take?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Which header did you get? For my evo header I didnt need to remove the catback at all just removed the DP and dropped it in from the top after removing the head. Jackstands worked fine as long as you aren't too big to fit under the car. I would reccomend something more than WD40 to loosen the bolts though because I was using some liquid wrench and still split many knuckles trying to crack those babies loose. Best of luck! :beer:


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

elf911 said:


> Which header did you get? For my evo header I didnt need to remove the catback at all just removed the DP and dropped it in from the top after removing the head. Jackstands worked fine as long as you aren't too big to fit under the car. I would reccomend something more than WD40 to loosen the bolts though because I was using some liquid wrench and still split many knuckles trying to crack those babies loose. Best of luck! :beer:


Ready for this...... i bought the OBX from ebay. They were cheap and they will do the trick for 6-8 until i move to japan and buy something with an rb26dett:laugh:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck with that. Hope your making enough $$ to pick something like that up over there. Watch out some Yakuza don't come and try to steal your ride lol!


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

it's really a pretty simple install. i remember the whole thing taking less than 2 hours. i bought my new hardware at OReilly's (and I'm sure most auto parts stores would have them).


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

*Major issue!!!*

 the header would reach to the middle of the flex pipe. so basically it wont fit. anyone run into this issue or have a way to fix it?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry dude not a clue with that OBX stuff....are you sure it is actually that much longer? I know you have a little bit of give between clamps but if its that much longer sounds like you're gonna have to cut and weld :thumbdown:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Doesn't EuroJet's come with a midpipe?


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Doesn't EuroJet's come with a midpipe?


It's possible, i wouldnt know.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

elf911 said:


> Sorry dude not a clue with that OBX stuff....are you sure it is actually that much longer? I know you have a little bit of give between clamps but if its that much longer sounds like you're gonna have to cut and weld :thumbdown:


like with the mid pipe clamps? S**t i didnt think of that while i had it on the lift. Fux it, im just going to return it and get something else. It also doesnt have an O2 sensor or whatever in the header. Oh and where the down pipe and OEM header attach, its via 4 bolts in square pattern where as this head has 3 in a triangle pattern... fml


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

No offense, but buying the OBX header was a really bad idea IMO. They didn't bother to make a mid-pipe for it to mate up to the stock catback. OBX simply ripped off Eurojet's design, and sold it without even realizing that they made long-tube headers. That header isn't designed to bolt on to stock testpipe. I believe Eurojet recently found out about OBX stealing the design and tried to handle it legally, but OBX isn't based in USA so they couldn't really do much. They did say they were gonna get the remaining OBX headers removed from the US market. I hope you're still planning on returning it. It is cheaper to buy the header in comparison to Eurojet, but what you save in buying the header is nothing compared to the price of getting a custom mid-pipe made. Plus EJ makes VERY high qualitly products and they're made to be a complete solution. OBX is a terrible company and I wouldn't buy shop rags from those A-holes.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have my doubts you'll get this installed without spending more than you originally would have... Really not a fan of the OBX stuff on VWs though they seem to have some decent solutions for other makes.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah im scrapping that for a cat back system. like theyre awesome looking headers and its really solidly built, but not for my car. But im selling my car after the summer and i just wanted a little something else for a few months.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

return it for the obx LSD.... it has a lifetime warranty.lol


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

If your selling your car after the summer while drop all the time and effort for a header? If you want some decent sound and a little HP throw on an intake and call it a day. Won't even have to jack the car up and can have it completed in about a hour


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

KyleLaughs said:


> like with the mid pipe clamps? S**t i didnt think of that while i had it on the lift. Fux it, im just going to return it and get something else. It also doesnt have an O2 sensor or whatever in the header. Oh and where the down pipe and OEM header attach, its via 4 bolts in square pattern where as this head has 3 in a triangle pattern... fml


That is because OBX did a sh*tty job of copying EJ and forgot to make the mid pipe to go along with it like what comes with EJs. If you do keep the header, you will need to get a custom pipe fabbed up to mate the header to the catback.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Not true with the EVO header but thats because its a shorty and not long runner


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

well if i can find a good price on a manifold i say "FCUK OBX and save my dough for eurojet" obx has been giving me a TON of Siht bc im trying to return the headers they swore would fit with no issues.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats cause OBX sux lol =P sorry they are giving you such a headache :banghead:


----------

